# Azureus twitching toes...



## rooster cogburn (Jan 29, 2010)

*Azureus when sitting, one of the rear middle toes will twitch very quickly, repeatedly...eats behaves "normal" otherwise. Beginner to the hobby.*

Man are these frogs rad...can't wait till i get some tads.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

It is perfectly normal but there isn't any real answer for why they do it. I like the idea they do it to stir up food.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I've come to the same conclusion, Josh. It seems to be the only rational reason for the toe tapping.


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanx for the replies.

Are there any species that rarely or never toe tap?


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm... John Wayne fan?

Welcome to the addiction! 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## Leuc_Skywalker (Sep 5, 2009)

I believe it's morse code of some sort....somthing about "you're dead fly" can't quite make it out....completely normal though.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Remember back in grade school, when you were sitting at the cafeteria table eating lunch, and you'd move your feet up and down?( At least, until someone told you it was fidgeting and you needed to stop.)
Maybe it's just like that...


----------

